

Looking to leave law behind and asking for help - papasmrf

I am a lawyer barred in NY and SC, currently practicing in SC in my own office. My college degree is in Biochemistry and I took Math through Calc II.<p>During law school (2003-2006) I took up learning some HTML, CSS, and Javascript during my free time. I was able get myself up to building a decent static website at that time, but I am not a front end designer. After being in practice a few years I decided to go back to learning code, taking up PHP, MYSQL, and Javascript again, this time mostly jQuery, and lately dabbling in CodeIgniter and Laravel, emphasis on dabbling.<p>I eventually set up a website for SC attorneys for automated creation of court forms, which is currently a break even operation.<p>My law practice is mildly successful, but it has proven very difficult to keep the family budget going when legal fee income is so unpredictable. Law practice is a bit of a mismatch with my personality, as I do not have the aggression that some other litigators have, so while I do go to court occasionally, my practice is mostly transactional. Thankfully my wife has a good job that has kept us going quite well.<p>I want to try to take the next step here in the coding area and see if anybody would like to discuss a remote coding&#x2F;developer relationship. I would shutter my law practice for such an opportunity. Admittedly I am still in the learning stage, but I learn quickly. Thanks to all.
======
LeoSolaris
Morning!

I am a programmer in Lexington. For more local gigs, I'd recommend checking
out Tech After 5 if you're in one of the three major cities, or close enough.
It is a casual bar meetup sponsored by larger businesses. It makes a great way
to get local contacts in the IT industry. IT-ology is also a great resource in
SC. They are a non-profit I volunteer with that focuses on pulling new talent
into IT.

Remote work is hard to find even if you're pretty experienced. For a side
project, I ended up starting up my own little business, but I started out
looking for remote work. You could explore business backed open source
projects, especially the smaller businesses and startups. Becoming a quality
contributor for a program that you're passionate about tends to lead to
recruitment offers.

~~~
papasmrf
Hey thanks for the suggestions! I love going to tech meetups, they make for a
refreshing change from the normally stuffy lawyer events I attend on occasion.
:)

So you started your own business full time now? I would love to be ale to do
that with my own project, but getting users has been slow going so far.

------
mpcadosch
Hey!

A friend and I are experienced full-stack web developers starting a company in
the legal technology space. We'd be really interested in speaking with you,
are you free sometime this week?

~~~
papasmrf
Sure thing, I can free up some time at some point this week. Interested to
hear what you have in mind.

